# Need some basic info about good c++ books.



## william (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi! everyone actully i m learning c++ and i need some info about some good c++ books. Name some of them.


----------



## aadipa (Feb 28, 2006)

Thinking in C++ is good ebook to start with...
Get it (both volumes) from any of the mirror listed on *www.mindview.net/Books/DownloadSites

Let Us C++ is also well known book by Yashwant Kanitkar.


----------



## The Incredible (Feb 28, 2006)

well bro check out the following threads to get sum info on C++

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28719&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30526&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## himtuna (Feb 28, 2006)

Well If want a paperback 
Go for book by Bjarne stroustrup the creator of c++, no book is comparable to this;


----------



## xenjith (Mar 13, 2008)

i want yeswant kanitkar's "LET US C++"
PLZZZZZZZZZ send me a soft copy
email me:newjithesh@gmail.com


----------



## Chirag (Mar 13, 2008)

^^


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 13, 2008)

if u r complete beginner to programming i suggest C For dummies which is excellent for beginners though it does not cover advanced topics


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ he is asking for C++ books.. (although there is also a C++ for dummies)..

But I've found C++ Primer Plus the best book so far... Its a complete encyclopedia... One advice - Stay Away from Yashwant Kanetkar's Let Us C.. It sucks.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 14, 2008)

oops! was sleepy and in hurry 
ok u can try C++ all in one desk reference or C++ for dummies


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 14, 2008)

Don't use Let Us C /C++. You are better off with any other book. I agree that Kanitkar's style is easy to understand, but as you will advance, you will get irritated by it. If you want, use it only for bare bones. It is not useful for deep knowledge.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 14, 2008)

guys i have learned c++ now i want to go in little depth and buy a hard copy of a book ......so how is "let us c++"..........should I buy it ......or any other sudgestion....................(soft copy will also do )......but looking for a hard copy./..............


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2008)

Try E Balagurusamy (nice book I used it in my engineering...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 14, 2008)

@clmlbx If you already know all the aspects of C (general) then go for Professional C++ (wrox). Also check practical C++ programming and 55 ways to better programming in C++ (both O'Railey)

Aditya


----------

